# Effetcs Loop Issues



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi, I am wondering something. I have a Marshall JCM 2000 DSL 50 and it has an effects loop but no way of switching it on or off. What I would like is a master switch so I can leave the desired effects for the song on and then when I need them I can press on switch and they will all turn on. I was thinking either a Boos PSM-5 or a Radial Big Shot MIX Efect Loop, but I need to know if either of these will do what it is I want. Also, if you have any other suggestions, please feel free to let me know. I can get a Boss PSM-5 for about $50 (which is a lot less then a Radial) but I don't want to waste my money if it is'nt going to work.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Any loop should do that no? Do you really need the loop to be mixed? Sounds like a straight loop would do you -- that Radial is quite expensive. I have a Barge Concepts VB-jr, which is a mixed loop, and that cost me about $70. I'd also look at the Radial Bigshot EFX, which is a straight double loop (no mix) and cost about the same. Road Rage will do you a single TB looper for less than $50 too: http://roadrageprogear.com/tb1001.html










The PSM5 isn't true bypass and is buffered AFAIK, if that makes a difference to you. I had one and got rid of it for $20 ages ago. It was cool in the 80s but has long since been surpassed by better gear IMO.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

So what you are telling me, is that these products will, in turn, act as a foot switch for my effect loop on my amp? I run a boost through the amps effect loop so I need to use the amps loop. Thats why I need something like this. Thanks for the help.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

JimiGuy7 said:


> So what you are telling me, is that these products will, in turn, act as a foot switch for my effect loop on my amp? I run a boost through the amps effect loop so I need to use the amps loop. Thats why I need something like this. Thanks for the help.


I'm not 100% sure -- I didn't use much in the way of effects last time I had an amp with an FX loop (which was a long time ago), but they will bypass whatever you put in the loop at the stomp of the switch. They won't turn your loop off or on, but AFAIK they should cut whatever FX you have in there out of the path. Can you run a cable from send to return in your FX loop with no ill effects because (I think) that's what you will be doing. 
Someone like mhammer, wild bill, or keeperofthegood would be able to give you a definitive answer on that -- I can't see how it wouldn't work, but I'm not in the same league as those guys. 

All I know for sure is that Radial looper you were looking at is expensive and might be overkill -- there are cheaper options -- and the Boss one isn't that great.


----------

